# Dosing E.I macro after water change



## James Bamford (15 Apr 2018)

Hi guys,

I'm 3 weeks into my first high tech tank set up and have just started the EI method instead of liquid ferts and just wanted to know if it is detrimental to dose my macro ferts today straight after my water change as it is specified on the instructions?

I'm asking as I've seen conflicting opinions, some saying that the water conditioner used at water change can have an impact on the ferts? I'm using Seachem Prime currently.

Thanks in advance,

James


----------



## ian_m (15 Apr 2018)

Some dechlorinators will also remove nitrate (and ammonia and nitrite) thus potentially could remove some of the nitrate. However I wouldn't worry about the possible amount lost and just keep it simple and dose away.


----------



## Zeus. (15 Apr 2018)

I did ask Clive our CO2/nutrition Guru on this. His advice was macros straight away after WC or even spray the dose direct on plants whilst filling tank


----------



## Angus (15 Apr 2018)

Zeus. said:


> or even spray the dose direct on plants whilst filling tank


Oooh i like the sound of that, i'm going to try it out.


----------



## James Bamford (15 Apr 2018)

Thanks for the replies guys, appreciate the info, that clears things up a bit


----------



## KeeperOfASilentWorld (22 Jun 2018)

James Bamford said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I'm 3 weeks into my first high tech tank set up and have just started the EI method instead of liquid ferts and just wanted to know if it is detrimental to dose my macro ferts today straight after my water change as it is specified on the instructions?
> 
> ...



Prime does bind the metals. So you may want to skip on the Fe+Traces dose for the Prime dosed 24 hours but this is only optional. It will not do anything to your macros: nitrates, phosphates, potassium, calcium, magnesium, sulphate. So go ahead and dose them as much as you like, right after your water change.


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Jun 2018)

James Bamford said:


> I'm 3 weeks into my first high tech tank set up and have just started the EI method instead of liquid ferts and just wanted to know if it is detrimental to dose my macro ferts today straight after my water change as it is specified on the instructions?
> 
> I'm asking as I've seen conflicting opinions, some saying that the water conditioner used at water change can have an impact on the ferts? I'm using Seachem Prime currently.


As mentioned by the other posters, this is never something you'll ever need to worry about. Dose any nutrient mix at any time and simply carry on. The nutrient level introduced by EI is at such a high level that any losses are negligible.

Cheers,


----------

